# Electric Step Not Working



## dandyduggan (Oct 8, 2011)

i have a bessacare 410 2006 model with electric step not working.The step is retracted at the moment and i was wondering is it possibble to operate step manually for the present util i can get someone to look at it.it is a 2 step omnistep type any help would be gratefull as im quite new to the motorhome scene yours dandy


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi. It would be better if you posted this question on Tech/ Mech Chat as I am certain there are people on there who could help you. good luck.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,
I have a motorhome with a step that must be female also.
First port of call should be fuses and or relays.Failing that 
On mine I have removed the motor which disconnects the gear mechanism so you can raise lower it manually.
But you will need a method of securing it,I have bungee cords.
Really must get it fixed but living in Jersey with no dealers/technical bods its difficult.............and dont really want to spend most of my UK holidays in a dealers.
Martin


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Although my van is a Hymer and the step is single there surely can't be too much difference to yours. I was quoted £150 for a new step when mine failed to extend, after asking the question on the forum I spent an hour of my time and a little WD40 to sort the problem.
The electrical contacts on the step had years of muck on them and it was simple to correct, as long as the sun is shining :roll: 
I would check that first, if it is simple to fix the "feel good" factor lasts for ever  
Norman.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK there is no easy way to operate it manually, if it does not work at all then the first place to check must be the fuse - that can blow if the step has been obstructed or blocked slightly when it tries to move.

The location of the fuse will need looking for in the handbook, it may be close to the step.

If that is not the cause then check whether electricity (12v) is getting to the step - if it is then it might mean that the motor is at fault, if no 12v then there is a fault further up the line towards the battery.

Sorry if that sounds vague - vehicles do differ in the location of their fuses, we have one on top of the engine for the step with an associated relay to operate the step when the engine starts, but our step still operated when that fuse had gone - there is a separate fuse for the actual operating motor.

You might like to post a similar (but not identical) question in the Bessacar forums where you are much more likely to be able to get specific advice;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-46.html

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I had lots of problems with our Hymer step. First thing to try after checking fuses is hitting the motor with a solid object, not too hard. It may just start working. But that probably means there is an electrical connection problem. Check the connections at the motor. You may need to remove it to do this. On the Hymer one step it is easy enough. I was told by the repair guy that the only thing to do was to get a new one. But after cleaning all the connections it's now been working fine for a couple of years.


----------

